

Show HN: Git version control hosting service - sdsdfsdferwwer
http://gitgo.io

======
nodesocket
GitGo looks amazing, but honestly trying to compete against GitHub / GitHub
Enterprise, and BitBucket seems daunting. There is just so much more of a
community and familiarity with GitHub and BitBucket.

Also with pricing starting at $5 and capping at $25 your going to need a
gigantic amount of paying customers just to get to a reasonably sustainable
MRR of $20,000. GitHub makes nearly ALL of their revenue from GitHub
Enterprise, there is not enough money in their standard monthly plans.

~~~
holman
> GitHub makes nearly ALL of their revenue from GitHub Enterprise, there is
> not enough money in their standard monthly plans.

Whoa, didn't expect that at all. Super interesting. Do you have a source for
that?

~~~
nodesocket
Hey Zach.

I've talked with a few people who previously worked on the GitHub enterprise
team (both in sales and engineering). However, I suppose that I can't say it
with 100% certainty. Are you aware of something different?

~~~
holman
Just messing with you. :) Your assumption is wrong.

~~~
nodesocket
Very interesting... So your saying that GitHub enterprise does not make up the
lion's share of yearly revenue? I'm almost certain I heard Tom Preston-Werner
say this as well.

------
pan69
I must agree with Nodesocket in regards to pricing. I don't think users will
pay for it just because it's "beautiful". You might want to focus on the more
enterprise customers.

Adding to this, I don't understand your current pricing structure. The only
difference the packages seem to have is storage. I get it, pay for what you
don't use is a great way of making money but I don't believe customers are
still falling for this. Why not simply pay for the storage you're using?

~~~
PhilipClifton
There are a few reasons we don't offer that payment structure.

\- It would be hard to monitor. \- We want people to free to host even their
smallest repositories. \- Stripe doesn't allow it.

Thanks for your feedback.

------
detaro
@gitgohq: You seem to be hellbanned (probably for spamming, given your posting
history), so people might not see your answers.

------
geoffb
Typo on the /new-account page:

"Your only a moment away..." should be "You're" (or "You are") not "Your".

Looks clean and simple, though. I like that pricing is based on data stored
instead of number of repos or users.

------
sytse
GitLab CEO here, compliments on the nice design of your service!

------
java-man
Firefox cannot guarantee the safety of your data on gitgo.io because it uses
SSLv3, a broken security protocol. Advanced info: ssl_error_no_cypher_overlap

